# 1/2 Ownership of Dive boat $3500



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello.

Well, school is starting back and I'm not going to be able to dive for a while (except for very rarely).

I am selling half ownership of the dive boat that is owned by myself and Brandy. It is a 1979 Marientte. It is all aluminum and is approx 34 ft from tip to ladder. It handles the seas well and had twin chrysler 318's. When I got the boat, I pulled out all the old wood and replaced with aluminum. The interior carpet is new. All of the upholstry both inside and out has been recovered. New Dinette table (recovered). New radio and GPS. To many things have been done to this boat to list since we bought it. Motors run strong (and when they don't, they are only around 1200 to replace). The boat is at Macs Marina and the dry slip rental is $261 per month (your part is $130 per month). That is with unlimited pull in/pull out. Just call them up the day before, and your boat is waiting for you when you get there with full fuel.

It has a large dive platform/ladder that makes it a breeze to get in/out. Water system works well and there is a shower, head, and kitchen with stove and sink (Fridge works, but we dont use it).

There are many pics of this boat posted here with trip reports and other things. We cruise it about 18-20 mph and it will burn about 80 gallons of fuel with a full day to the Tenneco, Chevron, and inshore.

I will post up some additional pics here. If interested give me a call. The price is firm, it is already too low. $3500.

Give me a call if interested

Chris 850-313-0147


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Your partner would be Brandy who is also part of this forum. We are both divers, so never a problem with scheduling. Good guy and can fix just about anything on the boat (sometimes even over the phone).


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I should clarify (in response to a question).

I am selling my half of the boat. Brandy will be partners with whoever the new owner is.

Thanks


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn, Chris, sorry to hear that you are getting out of the boat. I wish I were going to be around here for awhile longer, it would be something I would look into, but I just don't have the time left down here anymore. Good luck with your sale. I've had a great time on your boat.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well dang Chris. 

Great boat to dive out of guys. I've had a few trips on the boat with them since they got it. Good luck Chris.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Brandy would be a good partner, I wish I lived in the area. Good luck.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I think it's awesome that you're gonna continue school Chris. Nurse Anesthesia I hope. 

On another note I hate to seeyou part ways with this fine dive machine. Everytime I went out in this boat I came back and bragged to my dive buddy here in MS about how much room we had and howmuch funwe hadthanks to this boat. I only met Brandy one time and he was just as nice as anybody so whomever goes in on this partnership with him is getting a heck of a deal. The only thingyou'll have to worry about is your friends being jealous of you when yall go out diving together.

If I didn't live here in Hattiesburg right now, yallwould be reading "SOLD"When you open this post. Followed by another post saying "Who wants to go out ...like right now!!!" 

Bump for a Good Boat and an Excellent--Deal!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the Bump.



I'm kind of on the fence about it. I mean, if it doesnt sell, then I'll just dive when I can. 



Just dont have any days off in the near future. Hopefully Brandy will be going out soon and can post up some trips.





Chris


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dropping the price to

$3000.

Cant go any lower than that.

Thanks,

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

:letsdrink


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

just for the record it is a nice boat and 3k is a good deal for half partner in her.... I dove on it a few times when Randy owned it and it was moored behind the shop for a long time. 



cheap price for a boat setup up for diving like this one...


----------

